# Coding a new key



## Bbuk (Jan 18, 2015)

My TT came with one key and was wondering if I buy another remote from
Ebay can I code this in with my vagcom


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The immobilser part is the most difficult, I'm sure actionman37, the key guru can help.
http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes & No !
Have just been through this with my Golf 4 (immo 3) ..... presuming it's the same, firstly for a fully functioning key you need 3 bits;
A remote fob (can be a used one .... get same part number as your current key)
A key blank ... get it cut at local key place or online from a photo.
A new / virgin immobiliser chip .... can get these online.

I got a 'new' key off ebay for £40 (from Cyprus!), the key blade was cut from a photo & worked perfectly. 
Then you can program the remote in seconds using the 2 key method. 
Hardest bit is the immobiliser, my key came with a new immobiliser chip, so just needed programming. You need to get the PIN / SKC code to do this .... if you have a 'cheap' VAG COM copy cable then you can get the PIN off the ecu using a free program, then once you have this you can use VAG COM to program your keys!


----------



## Adam182 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bbuk did you ever find a solution? - Adam


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes you can, don't believe everything you read on the internet my friend. I bought a $20 key fob off ebay, and had it cut at a locksmith for $80. I then coded the immobiliser myself using an ECU extraction program that works on ME7 ecu's (The TT's). This gave me my SKC code (for free mind you), and then coding the remote is easy as well. All of this was done via Vagcom. Message me if you want a link to the program.


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

Make sure the chip you use hasn't been used before. No good buying a used one off ebay. Some Timpson's branches will sell you them uncoded if you speak to them nicely. I convinced the guy at the Bradley Stoke Timpsons to sell me one, as I was paying him to cut a blank to my key too, but I've seen them on eBay cheap too.

You then need to extract your SKC which you can do with Argdub's amazing eeprom tool, which will dump the eeprom from your cluster with a VCDS cable and there's a command line option to give you the SKC on screen whilst it's doing it. You need to be happy in the command line though.

Take the SKC and follow this ross-tech video to code your immobiliser chip 




Note - the SKC is referred to as PIN on VCDS. Do not enter it as SKC, enter it as PIN. (You'll see in the video)

Coding the remote to the car is easy, there are various methods described all over.

Argdub's tool is here http://nefariousmotorsports.com/forum/i ... 68.0title=


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

maltloaf said:


> Make sure the chip you use hasn't been used before. No good buying a used one off ebay. Some Timpson's branches will sell you them uncoded if you speak to them nicely. I convinced the guy at the Bradley Stoke Timpsons to sell me one, as I was paying him to cut a blank to my key too, but I've seen them on eBay cheap too.
> 
> You then need to extract your SKC which you can do with Argdub's amazing eeprom tool, which will dump the eeprom from your cluster with a VCDS cable and there's a command line option to give you the SKC on screen whilst it's doing it. You need to be happy in the command line though.
> 
> ...


This is the method I used. Also to add to this, the eeprom tool will also give you the SKC in hex form, and you must use a hex converter to find your SKC.


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> This is the method I used. Also to add to this, the eeprom tool will also give you the SKC in hex form, and you must use a hex converter to find your SKC.


The one I used gave it out as a decimal number. I didn't need to use a converter.


----------



## bonilla (Oct 30, 2020)

Could anyone suggest me what type of cable to use? I ma getting confused...
The one I have (for vcds) apparently doesn't work with the eeprom tool.


----------

